# Riding in Italian dolomites



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

I know this is a great area to ride. 
I have a friend that has a place in Madonna di Campiglio that I could use.
Does anyone know how good the riding is here or close to it?
I know the biggest/most popular spots are val gardena, cortina areas but I imagine this area would suffice.

Thanks
Tom


----------

